# Round label program



## SimplyE (Jun 26, 2009)

I am having he!! of a time finding a program that makes round labels, or labels that have a curve to the lettering, aside from maestro label maker.  Any suggestions?


----------



## carebear (Jun 27, 2009)

I use the free avery program, Design Pro.  You can download it here:  http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Templa ... for-PC.htm


----------



## xyxoxy (Jun 27, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> I use the free avery program, Design Pro.  You can download it here:  http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Templa ... for-PC.htm



Me too! Works fine for me.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jun 27, 2009)

Do you guys make round soaps (such as from a PVC pipe mold)?  If so, do you think they sell as well as bar soaps?
I have been making bars up until now and I like them very much, but just because I have to try absolutely everything, I bought a short length of 3" PVC pipe today and made 2 molds out of it.  I have it lined with parchment paper which always works nice for me and have taped a piece of plastic over the bottom.  I am ready to rock.  If they work well, it seems that you could make a boatload of PVC pipe molds for a fraction of the cost of wooden or, heaven forbid, HDPE molds.
What say all you experienced soapers?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 27, 2009)

I am attracted to round bars.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jun 27, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I am attracted to round bars.



*LOL*


----------



## oldragbagger (Jun 27, 2009)

It's not the shape of the bar, it's the size of the glass that counts. :wink:


----------



## KSL (Jun 29, 2009)

LOL!

I, too, am attracted to round bars....


----------



## carebear (Jun 29, 2009)

oldragbagger said:
			
		

> It's not the shape of the bar, it's the size of the glass that counts. :wink:


 <snort>

I'm just thinking about doing my facial bars in 2.5" PVC (3" is good for body bars, I wanted something smaller for the facial ones).  Do you know how hard it is to find the stuff?

And would you believe that I eventually came across some in my BF's dad's business's basement???  LOL!


----------



## KSL (Jun 30, 2009)

The Hardware store didn't have any?  Like Home Depot or Lowes?
That's odd.

I was thinking you could make your own "tamper" out of those to make bath tablets.  Get the PVC tube and a wood dowel that's smaller and tamp tamp tamp - I have NOOOOO idea if it would work, but  well, that's the idea.. lol


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 9, 2009)

oh thank you!! I was looking for this the other day and could not find it...THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carebear (Jul 9, 2009)

KSL said:
			
		

> The Hardware store didn't have any?  Like Home Depot or Lowes?


not the 2.5" PVC.  3" and 2" and even 1", but not 2.5"


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 11, 2009)

I have looked EVERYWHERE for 2.5 inch (inner diameter) pvc.  They don't make it.  That is the size I need for my facial, as well.  I asked every hardware person I could think of and my DH.  No luck.  If you find out, let me know.

Oh, after dropping a frozen pvc on concrete filled with soap, it slid out beeutifully!  No pushing or prodding.  No lining, no oiling.  I have been dropping soaps on the ground all morning


----------

